# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Save CSV file as Pipe delimited text file

## germantim

Hi,

my boss send me a mail with 5 csv files and wants me to load them as a pipe delimited text file to our IT department. Since the whole IT department is already at home and I have to do it this evening, I hope to find some help here. 
Thank you very much in advance!!

Kind regards

Tim :Smilie:

----------


## Dave F

Where do you need to load these files to?  Excel?  Access?

"germantim" wrote:

>
> Hi,
>
> my boss send me a mail with 5 csv files and wants me to load them as a
> pipe delimited text file to our IT department. Since the whole IT
> department is already at home and I have to do it this evening, I hope
> to find some help here.
> Thank you very much in advance!!
>
> Kind regards
>
> Tim :Smilie: 
>
>
> --
> germantim
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> germantim's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=37559
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=571895
>
>

----------


## Dave Peterson

If you're lucky, you could open each CSV file in Notepad and do
edit|replace
what:  ,  (comma)
with:  |  (pipe)
replace all

But this will change any field that has embedded commas, too.

====
If that is a problem, then I would open the .csv files in excel
(and copy|paste to merge them into one worksheet--not sure about that)

Then change my windows regional settings (in the control panel) list separator
from a comma to a pipe.

Then file|saveas as a .csv file

Open the file in Notepad to verify it.

And change my list separator back to a comma.

germantim wrote:
>
> Hi,
>
> my boss send me a mail with 5 csv files and wants me to load them as a
> pipe delimited text file to our IT department. Since the whole IT
> department is already at home and I have to do it this evening, I hope
> to find some help here.
> Thank you very much in advance!!
>
> Kind regards
>
> Tim :Smilie: 
>
> --
> germantim
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> germantim's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=37559
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=571895

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## germantim

Thanks a lot!!

----------


## subwoof

Dave I know you posted this a while ago but thanks, yes at last I understand how to open pipe csv in excell 2000 for UK.

----------


## tdnewton

Just wanted to add that this works or Excel 2007, as well, on Windows XP Pro.

Thanks for posting the solution.

----------

